# Suns amnesty Josh Childress



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good riddance. See ya. Later. GTFO.




> Josh Childress has been amnestied by Phoenix, per source.


Sam Amick ‏@sam_amick


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

So Chill's money goes to Scola. Got it. Solid move.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

No, Chill still gets his money and we pay Scola.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> No, Chill still gets his money and we pay Scola.


But Chill doesn't count against the cap


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Exactly right. Now only to figure out what to do with warrick.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Still don't like that Gentry never played him. Childress is a solid player


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

l0st1 said:


> Still don't like that Gentry never played him. Childress is a solid player


yeah I think no one rly gets that, although dudley and hill were playing way better than him last season(what hes played for lol).


----------

